# Compact Cougar



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Beretta Cougar 8000L is my favorite Cougar, glad to see Stoeger will make them. :smt023

Stoeger Cougar Double-Action, Auto-Loading Pistol


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

One day soon I may end up with one of those dang Cougars........you never know.

RCG


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Very cool they are coming out with the compact version. I really like these but the reason I don't have one is that RH only mounted slide release on the Cougars is very difficult to find and manipulate as a left hand shooter. It's a righty world and if I was one I'd already have a Stoeger (or 3) and be jonesing for this new compact as well. With this new compact and the new Storm compact we have some great options.


----------



## tacmiyagi (Jan 10, 2011)

I owned a cougar and slap myself for getting rid of it. It was a tad too big for me to carry. If they are coming out with a more compact version I think it will be a early xmas present! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The grip on the Stoeger Compact will be about 1/2 inch shorter than the Stoeger Cougar 8000F (full size). The Compact will hold 13+1 rounds, the full size holds 15+1 rounds. Everything else will be the same as the Cougar 8000F.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

cougartex said:


> The grip on the Stoeger Compact will be about 1/2 inch shorter than the Stoeger Cougar 8000F (full size). The Compact will hold 13+1 rounds, the full size holds 15+1 rounds. Everything else will be the same as the Cougar 8000F.


Hey Cougartex, does this mean we both need another Stoeger (love my 8000)?
Eli :smt082


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

You can NEVER have to many Cougars. :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Just received this e-mail from Stoeger about when the new Cougar L will be available.

"About 3-4 months out right now... "


----------



## Franchise (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone have any info on what Beretta parts, mags, attachments fit the Stoeger Cougar?


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

got a stoeger 9mm 8000.... what a great gun... very accurate and fun to shoot... feels great in my hand... i ordered 3 beretta mag from cdnn for 19.99 each .... i would love to find some rubber grips not the slip on type... cant seem to find any thing yet...


----------

